# Using HDPE for making a holster



## mjeter (Sep 30, 2011)

Does anybody have experience using HDPE (High Density Polyethylene) for making a holster for a pistol? HDPE is like Kydex but maybe a little more rigid. I was thinking of using HDPE, but i'm not sure how easy it is to mold or if it retains the molded shape. I appreciate any help.


----------



## max4951 (Feb 21, 2012)

I've been making leather holsters for the last 40 years, and I'd also be interested in the HDPE as I've not ever worked with it. Of course, I'm also interested in anything in a holster material I can work in myself.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Polyethylene may wear away more quickly than does Kydex, which would make it less suitable for holster use.
I know that it is "slicker" than Kydex, but that actually may also make things worse, since retention is an important holster issue.
I also wonder whether screws and rivets will pull through Polyethylene more easily than through Kydex, making assembly more difficult and durability compromised.
Will HDPE heat-form? What's its forming heat's relationship to body temperature? Will it retain its formed shape, or will it revert in time?

There has to be a good reason why HDPE is not already in use, in holster making.


----------

